# Use sock yarn to make a scarf?



## jwkiwi (Oct 9, 2011)

Has anybody done this? I live in CA so I don't need a heavy scarf, so i thought sock yarn might work. I want to look for a nice lace pattern, and use a thin yarn so I thought sock yarn might work. Has anybody tried this?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

jwkiwi said:


> Has anybody done this? I live in CA so I don't need a heavy scarf, so i thought sock yarn might work. I want to look for a nice lace pattern, and use a thin yarn so I thought sock yarn might work. Has anybody tried this?


I have a book somewhere that shows a whole bunch of different things knitted with sock yarn.. Hats, scarves, mittens, fingerless gloves, toys.. Give it a try.. be adventurous!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jwkiwi said:


> Has anybody done this? I live in CA so I don't need a heavy scarf, so i thought sock yarn might work. I want to look for a nice lace pattern, and use a thin yarn so I thought sock yarn might work. Has anybody tried this?


See if you can find this book at your library
http://www.amazon.ca/Sock-Yarn-One-Skein-Wonders-Patterns/dp/1603425799


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

I've made a couple of Hitchiker Scarves (pattern from Revelry). The pattern says to use sock yarn. It is a bit scratchy but am assuming once washed (including conditioner), they will soften. Pengwin


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Absolutely, I've made several scarves using sock yarn.

Here is one of my favorites....I used Malabrigo Sock yarn with a size 3 needles

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oiseau-de-feu


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> jwkiwi said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody done this? I live in CA so I don't need a heavy scarf, so i thought sock yarn might work. I want to look for a nice lace pattern, and use a thin yarn so I thought sock yarn might work. Has anybody tried this?
> ...


Yep, I think that is the book that I was thinking of.. although I might have another one but don't remember the name of it. If I find it while cleaning, I will let you know what it is, okay?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Fingering yarn is the same weight as most sock yarns too. Or you could use a sport weight as well, which is just a little heavier. But sock yarn can be used for anything you want. Sock yarns most often have a small percentage of nylon with the bigger percentage wool or cotton blends, all to make your sock wear longer.



jwkiwi said:


> Has anybody done this? I live in CA so I don't need a heavy scarf, so i thought sock yarn might work. I want to look for a nice lace pattern, and use a thin yarn so I thought sock yarn might work. Has anybody tried this?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

jwkiwi said:


> Has anybody done this? I live in CA so I don't need a heavy scarf, so i thought sock yarn might work. I want to look for a nice lace pattern, and use a thin yarn so I thought sock yarn might work. Has anybody tried this?


I live in FL and know what you mean. I made the scarf/shawl in Hempathy and it is light and "scrunches" into a scarf or can be spread out to be a light shawl. It was easy to work with (almost like a string) and has a nice lace definition. Search for the yarn, and you will see that it has lots of colors, and is now less than $6 per ball. Hope this helps.

This yarn would also lend itself to adding beads to your pattern. The extra weight would not affect the drape, I don't believe.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ohhh I love hempathy, it's one of my most favorite yarns...oh I'm done drooling!

The "one skein" wonder books for sock yarns, designer socks yarns, etc.. are filled with lovely sock yarn scarves as are the Sandi Rosner books: Not just Socks and Not Just More Socks. 

I think I've used sock yarn to knit just about everything and I've never been disappointed: legwarmers, hats, scarves, shawls, vest, sweaters, sleeveless tops, even an infant dress and oh yeah, socks!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

This is so funny - I just checked this book out of the library last night. I knit scarves for an organization that collects knitted scarves for women's shelters in CA and I am always looking for new patterns.


glacy1 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > jwkiwi said:
> ...


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Sure! I made a baby hat with sock yarn once...it came out great!


----------



## maryt (Jul 26, 2011)

worksgreat!i made a potato chip scarf &doubled stitches(20 to 40)


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

That is a beautiful pattern. I love the scarf. I will search on line for the yarn, but would you beable to share the pattern or the site?
You do beautiful work.


----------



## New England Lover (Sep 8, 2011)

What a beautiful pattern! And I am not at all familiar with Hempathy Yarn. I think I'll look for it the next time I'm ready for new yarn. I often wondered if those living in warm climates ever get a chance to wear or use what they knit! Now I have my answer!

Barb


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Glad to know about Hempathy, have never seen it before. Your work is beautiful!


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, a scarf can be made of lightweight yarn, as you can see. It doesn't matter what the yarn is called.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PENGWIN said:


> I've made a couple of Hitchiker Scarves (pattern from Revelry). The pattern says to use sock yarn. It is a bit scratchy but am assuming once washed (including conditioner), they will soften. Pengwin


You're back Pengwin- youve been missed. Purplev did say you have been busy preparing for your sons wedding. As she mentioned making invites I assume it is still coming?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Scasrves work well with the self patterning sock yarns as well because they also small stitch numbers like the sock yarns are designed for.


----------



## Mjm3 (Nov 29, 2011)

The Hempathy yarn and scarf are beautiful. I am interested in this yarn as I have many relatives living in FL and TX and it would be perfect for them. Were you able to order it from a store in the US? I am also interested in your pattern for the scarfl

Thank you.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love this scarf! I also live in California, Orange county and I have also used the Malabrigo yarn which is delightful! I like Schaeffer yarns which also come in several weights for scarves and shawls.


Jill2 said:


> Absolutely, I've made several scarves using sock yarn.
> 
> Here is one of my favorites....I used Malabrigo Sock yarn with a size 3 needles
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oiseau-de-feu


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

jwkiwi said:


> Has anybody done this? I live in CA so I don't need a heavy scarf, so i thought sock yarn might work. I want to look for a nice lace pattern, and use a thin yarn so I thought sock yarn might work. Has anybody tried this?


Sock yarn is my favorite for making scarves. I live in Georgia, so really don't need "heavy" scarves very often either. On windy days I wear my cowl - made from scok yarn also!

I have had no "scratchness" from scarf & it gets softer everytime I wash it - which is not often! Give it a try, I think you'll love the way it feels.

Oh, one other thing - becareful how you go about it  I chose a skein of yarn which woud make two socks & decided I would use the entire skein for my scarf. I did it & now my only problem is trying to figure out how to wear a 12 foot scarf!!!


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

that is a gorgeous pattern have to try that one


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

I crocheted a Trellis Scarf with sock yarn,and it came out beautiful (I live in Florida too). It was a free pattern I found online. But it sounds as if you are looking for a knit pattern. I'm sure you'll find several One Skein Sock Yarn Wonders has a couple of knitted sock yarn scarves in it.


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

I used Mountain Colors Crazy Foot to make this scarf.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/violet-green-lace-scarf-knitting-pattern
It turned out soft and beautiful. It was for my sister and she loved it.


----------



## Janie 59 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have made a light weight sweater in sock yarn turned out lovely, give it ago happy N/Y to all.


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

Sock yarn is my favorite scarf yarn....especially the variegated. It gives the scarfs color without having to change yarns. There are several nice crochet patterns for scarves using sock yarn on ravelry too.


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

Sock yarn is my favorite scarf yarn....especially the variegated. It gives the scarfs color without having to change yarns. There are several nice crochet patterns for scarves using sock yarn on ravelry too.


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

Sock yarn is my favorite scarf yarn....especially the variegated. It gives the scarfs color without having to change yarns. There are several nice crochet patterns for scarves using sock yarn on ravelry too.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Ohhh I love hempathy, it's one of my most favorite yarns...oh I'm done drooling!
> 
> The "one skein" wonder books for sock yarns, designer socks yarns, etc.. are filled with lovely sock yarn scarves as are the Sandi Rosner books: Not just Socks and Not Just More Socks.
> 
> I think I've used sock yarn to knit just about everything and I've never been disappointed: legwarmers, hats, scarves, shawls, vest, sweaters, sleeveless tops, even an infant dress and oh yeah, socks!


Interested to know some of the things that you've made other than scarves and socks.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have even used sock yarn to make a sweater. I like the lighter weight of the yarn and I'm not a big fan of sweaters because they are so warm and bulky and I get too hot when wearing them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&query=scarf&weight=light-fingering&language=en&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best


----------



## imtired2ru (Nov 9, 2011)

i would be interested in that book. what is the name of it?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sock yarn makes wonderful soft drapey scarves!


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

past said:


> I have even used sock yarn to make a sweater. I like the lighter weight of the yarn and I'm not a big fan of sweaters because they are so warm and bulky and I get too hot when wearing them.


Please, please, please, send me a pattern or direct me to a place where I can find it.


----------



## Wheaten lover (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes, I have made them. Use a pattern even it is garter stitch because basic S stitch rolls and your scarf is about a 2 inch roll.

The self stripe yarn makes a beautiful scarf.


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Sock yarn makes lovely, lacey scarves.


----------



## Martuconn (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes I have many times.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

My daughter, loves the scarfs made out of sock yarn, and she likes the ones done on the .diagonal. The Wakefield Scarf from knitting daily is a pretty one. She also liked the Mead Scarf by Elizabeth morrison. Hope this will help you as both knit up so pretty.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

I knit a scarf a couple of years ago in a bright self striping sock yarn that I LOVED! It looks like it belongs on a ski slope in Sweden. Of course it wouldn't be around my neck on a ski slope. There are SO many beautiful sock yarns out there. They are so hard to resist. Go for it! I'm wintering in Florida and just signed up for a mystery cut shawl class that looks like a large scarf to me. The yarn is very lightweight in dreamy colors. I can hardly wait! You knit a large Stockinette stitch piece, then somehow cut it. It looks like a drop stitch scarf, only larger. Anyone tried this?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely pattern thanks for the link.


Ginaellen said:


> I used Mountain Colors Crazy Foot to make this scarf.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/violet-green-lace-scarf-knitting-pattern
> It turned out soft and beautiful. It was for my sister and she loved it.


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Gorgeous scarf, you do beautiful work.


----------



## Tvberri (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh, Dear Jessica-Jean, you have done it again! So many beautiful scarves, wraps, etc. Doing finger exercises now so that I can get those needles clicking. Thank you!


----------



## dbwindle (Apr 7, 2011)

I have made many scarves using soc or fingering yarn and large needles--the lacy effect is lovely, and the weight of the items is considerably more comfortable to wear than when made in heavy yarn. Use a simple knit 2 together, yarn over, knit 2, and repeat something like this for a very nice pattern---don't even purl, just repeat the same pattern instead of purling on the even rows. A word to the wise , though: be sure to knit at least 3 or four stitches at the beginning and the end , even on the second and future evene rows so the edges don't curl.(this makes a garter stitch)


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> jwkiwi said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody done this? I live in CA so I don't need a heavy scarf, so i thought sock yarn might work. I want to look for a nice lace pattern, and use a thin yarn so I thought sock yarn might work. Has anybody tried this?
> ...


I LOVE your avatar picture. So innocently looking up at you!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> Absolutely, I've made several scarves using sock yarn.
> 
> Here is one of my favorites....I used Malabrigo Sock yarn with a size 3 needles
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oiseau-de-feu


Wow! Is that beautiful!!


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

I've made a bundle of lace scarves from sock yarn using a pattern given free with the purchase of a skein of yarn. If interested contact Yarnorama in Paige, TX, the yarn is Toefootes and the pattern was designed and written by a customer of the shop.


----------



## balls of yarn (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, I made a long strip in the garter stitch and knitted it lengthwise about 4 inches wide, sewed the 2 ends together and made it into a cowl. Turned out perfectly and was light weight with a bit of stretch to it. I used the variegated sock yarn with a size 4 needle. Only con was it took much longer to knit up. Go for it. A fellow Californian.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a friend who knitted an Entrelac sweater out of sock yarn, it was beautiful.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi 
I never made a scarf but I made a hat .


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

One Row Lace Scarf (Shawl)
200-300 yards fine yarn

Cast of 24 or 32 stitches (any # divisible by 4)
Use needle larger than the yarn calls for such as: 5 to 7 on lace
Start with 2 to 4 rows of garter stitch (knit)
Pattern: K4, *(YO, K2tog, K2) repeat *
Work pattern row on all rows until desired length. Knit 2-4 rows to match beginning, bid off.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't make socks (yet) but am glad so many people do. Before that craze started, there wasn't much available in fingering weight and nothing you could get 8sts/inch with. I like working with fine yarn so the sock knitters have made me very happy. The Christmas dress I made for my 3 yr old granddaughter was made from Lily Tomas sock yarn


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

There are free patterns galore:
http://www.skacelknitting.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.46784/.f
Cascade uses their Heritage sock yarn for this gorgeous scarf: http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/FW156_HeritageSilkScarf.pdf


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wish i could afford hemp yarn!

sock yarn? it is yarn, yes? it can be knit? then it can be used for anything your heart desires. some sock yarns are quite beautiful with their self-patterning or striping and would do well in a scarf. Your issue is really weight of yarn for your warm climate, so any fine gauge yarn could be suitable if is has nice drape, body, and feels good to your touch.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Loramarin, I am doing this lace pattern in a hand dyed silk and it is so pretty.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Jill2 said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely, I've made several scarves using sock yarn.
> ...


Lovely, lovely, lovely!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I use all the "leftover" sock yarn to make shawls..they always get compliments and help me clear out all those scraps.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

jwkiwi said:


> Has anybody done this? I live in CA so I don't need a heavy scarf, so i thought sock yarn might work. I want to look for a nice lace pattern, and use a thin yarn so I thought sock yarn might work. Has anybody tried this?


Hi...you're about 3 days early!! I have two skeins of sock yarn, that I've been trying to make socks with, and yesterday I gave up. Either the yarn itself, or my knitting, has been so frustrating that I probably wouldn't wear the socks even if I did master the pattern!! So yesterday I decided to use it to make a scarf. Haven't begun yet, but I can't imagine that it would be nearly as difficult as the socks!! 
...gloria


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> Absolutely, I've made several scarves using sock yarn.
> 
> Here is one of my favorites....I used Malabrigo Sock yarn with a size 3 needles
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oiseau-de-feu


Jill, thanks so much for this link. I love it; can't wait to make it.


----------



## Julie Trammellyne (Dec 24, 2011)

Mary Did you just double the cast on number, or the back and forth stitches as well? Thanks Julie


----------



## Julie Trammellyne (Dec 24, 2011)

Mary Did you just double the cast on number, or the back and forth stitches as well? Thanks Julie


----------



## CSTILLWELL (Jul 31, 2011)

Sock yarn is perfect. I made a twisted cowl for my daughter and it turned out lovely.


----------



## snmorimoto (Jun 13, 2011)

I live in SoCal--most of the time, a lace knit scarf is all that's needed in the winter. I've made the "Green Gable" lace scarf a couple of times. A pretty simple 12 row repeat. But really, there's only 1 row of "lace" work. The rest are all K or P.
I've made it with Mini Mochi (sock yarn) and I've made it with tilli tomas Symphony Lace (with beads & glitter). Link to pattern below.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/green-gable-scarf-2
If you're a tight knitter, I would go up a needle size. Also, check out the notes in the project tab by "artlady". All the photo projects show you just how different this comes out using different yarns Blocking is a must & it stretches a lot.


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

yes, I have made several and they were beautiful. I used some more masculine colors for my young twin grandsons and they loved them so much that they slept in them. Made the caps to match. Have fun with the sock yarn, it works up easily.


----------



## Sophiathe wise (Nov 2, 2011)

Add another to the list. I wanted to make a light-weight version of a bulky scarf so used three strands of sock yarn instead. Turned out great. Sock yarn is also just right for doll clothes. And thanks for all the other answers; I didn't know most of those yarns existed.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I made a scarf out of a dk weight cotton/silk blend that isn't heavy but turned out very pretty. Sock yarn works fine too, just adjust your pattern (number of stitches) and you could use almost any pattern--it's a scarf how bad can it be!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

One of my new year resolutions is to try lace knitting. This looks like something I could do so I downloaded it. Thanks for the link. Edith


Jill2 said:


> Absolutely, I've made several scarves using sock yarn.
> 
> Here is one of my favorites....I used Malabrigo Sock yarn with a size 3 needles
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oiseau-de-feu


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

jwkiwi said:


> Has anybody done this? I live in CA so I don't need a heavy scarf, so i thought sock yarn might work. I want to look for a nice lace pattern, and use a thin yarn so I thought sock yarn might work. Has anybody tried this?


You might want to use latter lace,it is very lite. and beautiful.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I made a Mobius scarf with sock yarn I bought for a song at Tuesday Morning. It is my favorite yarn and very soft and comfortable.


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

yes, I have used sock yarn,and have not found it to be scratchy. The book Sock Yarn One Skein wonders is great. I also use sock yarn for baby hats and booties...I like the brighter colors for babies


----------



## GinniB (Dec 1, 2011)

Sock yarn is usually fingering weight, although there are some sport and DK "sock" yarns. You may find old patterns calling for fingering yarn. If you find a pattern for a scarf (or anything else) calling for another weight of yarn, start with a swatch using a needle that gives you the look you want (U.S. size 1-3 usually) and take a stitch count from that then compare to the original pattern to determine how many stitches to cast on.
Ginni


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Currently I am knitting the Daybreak shawl by Stephen West with 3 different sock yarns - found the pattern on Ravelry. The leftover yarn from socks I have made is in a separate basket waiting for me to knit it into a circle to avoid curling at the edges - the scarf will be one color after another. I think it will be really cute - I will cast on 60 - 80 stitches and work in stockinette until I run out of left over sock yarn.

A woman I met in a fabric store said she has sons with big feet. She used a worn out sock to make a bag she was carrying. I liked it.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

I just finished knitting a scarf, using the pattern "falling waters" and it turned out beautifully.


----------



## missmack (Jun 9, 2011)

yes, I am using sock yarn to make a scarf/stole- using the pattern that Joan posted on an earlier post- called the MOCK KILTING SCARF. It is light weight, looks great using the yarn called Paint Box from Knit One,Crochet Too. The way the striping of colors gives it quite a nice touch and it is light weight enough for summer, spring, and warm climates. I'm using 4.5mm bamboo circulars . Love the pattern and yarn for lightweight things. :lol: missmack


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful shawl. I just want to touch it!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> That is a beautiful pattern. I love the scarf. I will search on line for the yarn, but would you beable to share the pattern or the site?
> You do beautiful work.


If you are referring to the teal scarf, it's mine. I think the pattern was in a magazine that I no longer have. The closest I have been able to find is the one on Ravelry. The lacy pattern should be in some stitch guide online and then an added garter stitch edging.

The yarn is different prices on different sites so look at several. I got mine at a LYS.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-zig-zag-scarf


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

that is beautiful.. It looks very complicated. Was it very hard to make?


Jill2 said:


> Absolutely, I've made several scarves using sock yarn.
> 
> Here is one of my favorites....I used Malabrigo Sock yarn with a size 3 needles
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oiseau-de-feu


----------



## magator (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I am going to make this one. Very pretty.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

No, it's not hard to make. A friend of mine, who had done no lace knitting at all, finished it with no problems. 
For the section where you wrap some stitches, I slipped those stitches onto a darning needle, did the wraps and then slipped them back.
I'm happy to help if you need support...


----------



## Holly von Helms (Sep 7, 2011)

You can use any size yarn you desire, just make a swatch to determine the number of stitches you will need and the size needle to accomplish your desired goal. There is a reason for knitting swatches.


----------



## stitchedhen (Nov 13, 2011)

jwkiwi said:


> Has anybody done this? I live in CA so I don't need a heavy scarf, so i thought sock yarn might work. I want to look for a nice lace pattern, and use a thin yarn so I thought sock yarn might work. Has anybody tried this?


I've used sock yarn to make hats. They're wonderfully soft and comfy. No reason why it won't do the same for a scarf.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Many of the knitters on the Ashton Shawlette KAL are using sock yarn, many self-striping. The yarn I'm using is a lace weight sock yarn (75% wool, 24% nylon).


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

my first ever knit item was a scarf in sock yarn. I didn't doa lace, but it was light and very cute (for my daughter who was 5 then)


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&query=scarf&weight=light-fingering&language=en&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best


You are ruining me, Jessica-Jean! But in the best kind of way. Here I was trying to decide which scarf pattern to use for my niece who really needs a warm hug, and now here are all these wonderful patterns screaming "Make me! Make me!" Maybe I should stop reading KP for a while? Wean myself from Ravelry? Naah. Never happen. But I had better go block the mittens I finished last night and take a tour through my sock yarn stash. Or go to the LYS.

Just wanted to say thanks to you and the other kind folks here who offer so much good advice and links to a world of good patterns.


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

Yupper. Working up one for my mother. It's that "potatoe chip " pattern and it's working up beautifully. No probs. :wink:


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

I made a ruffled scarf out of Jellybeans sock yarn and it turned out luscious!
The pattern is at: http://pipersgirls.wordpress.com/2011/01/07/free-pattern-romantic-ruffle-scarf/ 
1 skein made a delicious scarf!


----------



## Dstan (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes, I also live in CA ) I make scarves out of sock yarn all the time... All different patterns ) I love the self striping best.


----------



## stitchedhen (Nov 13, 2011)

kikifields said:


> I made a ruffled scarf out of Jellybeans sock yarn and it turned out luscious!
> The pattern is at: http://pipersgirls.wordpress.com/2011/01/07/free-pattern-romantic-ruffle-scarf/
> 1 skein made a delicious scarf!


Wow that's gorgeous, and it must look like yours. It'll look great with a black velvet jacket or blazer.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

It IS Gorgeous!!! Jellybeans had a yarn in shades of wine to pink with tiny hints of yellow. 
Looks beautiful with black or ivory!
Plus, it was fun to start off with 80 co sts and end up with 1280 sts!
Drop-dead gorgeous!


----------



## chrissyh (Jun 8, 2011)

yes I made a lovely scarf from sock wool,lacey and light,showed it on here.may still be under chrissy h.


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> jwkiwi said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody done this? I live in CA so I don't need a heavy scarf, so i thought sock yarn might work. I want to look for a nice lace pattern, and use a thin yarn so I thought sock yarn might work. Has anybody tried this?
> ...


For all the years I have been knitting, this is the BEST book I have ever purchased! This Christmas, I made 12 projects from this book, I just love it, always want to knit and crochet with sock yarn. I highly recommend this book! :lol:


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

I've wondered the same thing, myself. Lot's of awesome answers and suggestions here!


----------



## chrissyh (Jun 8, 2011)

agree with krewell,the whole series of one skein wonder books are brilliant,did my sock wool scarf from there.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

kikifields said:


> I made a ruffled scarf out of Jellybeans sock yarn and it turned out luscious!
> The pattern is at: http://pipersgirls.wordpress.com/2011/01/07/free-pattern-romantic-ruffle-scarf/
> 1 skein made a delicious scarf!


Can't get this on my computer to print. Can get it on the iPad but can't print from there. Why? I wonder.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

jwkiwi-Sandi Rosner has published at least two books (Not just Socks, Not just More Socks) that have all kinds of patterns for items made with socy yarn, including scarves. The One Skein Wonder books also have many patterns for lighter yarn. Try a lace pattern asking for fingering weight which will work well with sock yarn. Lots of options!


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, I have only used one sock yarn that is scratchy, and it was one I bought on Ebay, made in Turkey. Still, it was pure long staple wool, and I combined it with 2 ply merino (very soft) combined with nylon. When washed the sock became plenty soft, and will be super warm and long wearing.

The point I want to make is that almost any merino wool yarn will be super soft, especially when combined with nylon. I am now making a second sock for GD (age 13) of KnitPicks stroll sock yarn, merino and nylon, and it is so nice and soft. It is also self-striping yarn, but there are solid colors in this yarn at KnitPicks. Nice prices, too. Would make nice light weight scarves. Sounds like a fun project. 


PENGWIN said:


> I've made a couple of Hitchiker Scarves (pattern from Revelry). The pattern says to use sock yarn. It is a bit scratchy but am assuming once washed (including conditioner), they will soften. Pengwin


----------



## Sandi1 (Apr 15, 2011)

i made my husband a basket weave scarf with sock yarn and it turned out great, not real heavy and i actually preferred it to the really thick yarns, he did too.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> Absolutely, I've made several scarves using sock yarn.
> 
> Here is one of my favorites....I used Malabrigo Sock yarn with a size 3 needles
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oiseau-de-feu


thanks for this pattern, I also like it. Did you knit it with one strand or two strands of yarn?


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

yes I made one and it came out beautiful,but be careful mine was wool and a bit scratchy.


----------



## Mjm3 (Nov 29, 2011)

Do you use the lacy designs when using the color striping yarn?


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> kikifields said:
> 
> 
> > I made a ruffled scarf out of Jellybeans sock yarn and it turned out luscious!
> ...


Sometimes .pdf files want to be saved to disk before they'll print. This one is pretty simple but you may want to give that a try. It doesn't show the photo in the .pdf so you'll have to either copy/paste the photo or "save image as" or snip of it if you want the photo too.


----------



## jwkiwi (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow, thanks everybody for your input, as well as some great patterns. I can't wait to give this a try, I know it's going to take a while, but at least I will be ready for next winter!!


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've been wanting to make fingerless gloves with a scarf to match out of sock yarn, but have not done so yet. I did a search on Ravelry for "sock yarn scarves" and pages of possibilities came up. I LOVE sock yarn the striping/patterning ones.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Very lovely indeed, I too live in So. Cal.


snmorimoto said:


> I live in SoCal--most of the time, a lace knit scarf is all that's needed in the winter. I've made the "Green Gable" lace scarf a couple of times. A pretty simple 12 row repeat. But really, there's only 1 row of "lace" work. The rest are all K or P.
> I've made it with Mini Mochi (sock yarn) and I've made it with tilli tomas Symphony Lace (with beads & glitter). Link to pattern below.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/green-gable-scarf-2
> If you're a tight knitter, I would go up a needle size. Also, check out the notes in the project tab by "artlady". All the photo projects show you just how different this comes out using different yarns Blocking is a must & it stretches a lot.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I am doing that right now. Using Koigu yarn (blues & greens) to make a scarf.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silk-unvention

I tried a sweater, and a cowl, but did not like the way it looked at all, so I am knitting a very, lacy scarf.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, count me in. I had never thought of sock yarn for scarves before, but it's a great idea. 

I also wanted to thank everyone who took the time to include the link for the projects they were talking about. VERY helpful -- and some beautiful patterns on this thread! Thanks!


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I love the romantic ruffle scarf and it's on my to do list :thumbup: Question: you say you made it with one skein but the pattern calls for double strand. Any comment.. Thanks, Cathy


----------



## VT Jill (Jan 5, 2012)

I am knitting one now, and it is really coming out nice, (but taking forever)it's a rib knit moss stich, on size 3 needles,cast on 58 stitches so easy, k,k, p,p,across 2 rows, p,p,k,k across, 2 rows, to the desired length.
Have fun


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

kikifields.. seriously does this really work up to 1280 stitches. :roll: How long did that take you. I love sock yarn but not a whole of patience with the time involved to make something other than a small project. Cathy


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

I just finished a nice light weight scarf using Patons Kroy self striping yarn. I just did a k1,p1 and put a fringe on the end. The stripes are kind of funky looking but I like it. Our winters in eastern NC are not very cold either so this works.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry to be a pest, but was curious as to what jellybean yarn looked like. Pulled up on internet and everything refers to jellybean being the colors. Am I missing something..???


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

There is a wonderful knitted scarf made from Koigu sock yarn in the book "Last Minute Knitted Gifts" by Joelle Hoverson. It's called a Chevron Scarf. It uses 4 skeins (or 2 skeins if you don't need it really really long) - 2 skeins of a more or less solid color and 2 skeins of a coordinated varigated yarn. You knit two rows with one color and then 2 rows with the other color and carry the yarn on the side while working the pattern which is made from two repeating rows. It's a really easy beautiful scarf. Hope you give it a try.


----------



## Promise1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I use sock yarn for all sorts of things. If your yarn is very soft and cozy, it will work in a scarf.


----------



## VT Jill (Jan 5, 2012)

oh I forgot cast on 58 stiches


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

The yarn is only doubled to cast on. I thought the same thing when I fist looked at it, but upon further reading it explains to cast on and cut one strand and continue with the single strand of yarn.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

that makes sense as it probably gives more substance to the cast on.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all the tips and suggestions and all the links, some great things to make and I can't wait to try some


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I made the most beautiful lace top out of stretchy sock yarn..my daughter loved it.


----------



## kitteNZ (Dec 8, 2011)

Sock yarn makes lovely scarves and hats. Also great for little childrens garments as it washes well.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think the consensus is...you can make ANYTHING out of sock yarn!


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Cathy, the double strand is only when you are casting on. Instead of casting on 1 strand, you've doubled the amount you need to cast on and cast on 1 strand of a double thickness. That's what makes the edging of the collar. I'd never seen this before but it sure makes a gorgeous edge. Now if I could just figure out how to bind off a neckline to look like that I'd have it made!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

That would be the best weight for a scarf in California. It doesn't get cold like out this way. And thanks for the idea, going to add that to my new Christmas list. All my family is out in Calif. and I am use to finding heavy items to keep warm in the winters out here.


----------



## DHelen (Apr 22, 2011)

I have knitted several scarves with sock yarn. Sock yarn can also be used to knit items for babies. Happy knitting. Helen


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I also have used sock yarn for preemie hats and they make up nicely and according to the nurses they like them better than yarn that has any shedding to it and it's lightweight for their wee heads. There surely is more versatile color to choose from for either sex.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ali9407 said:


> past said:
> 
> 
> > I have even used sock yarn to make a sweater. I like the lighter weight of the yarn and I'm not a big fan of sweaters because they are so warm and bulky and I get too hot when wearing them.
> ...


Sock yarn is normally fingering so any fingering pattern will work. Or search for 4 ply jumpers. Fingering in US = 4 ply in UK etc. Sweater= jumper. However you may have more success with 5 ply for jumpers as 5 Ply (Sports weight) is more common for adults (down here at least) and not much heavier than 4 ply.


----------



## Julie Trammellyne (Dec 24, 2011)

If you cast on 40 sts, do you increase the numbers for make the chips, or curls? What size needles did you use?


----------



## maryt (Jul 26, 2011)

knit 16;return;knit 12,return;knit8,return;knit 40, start again;repeat this until you have desired length(i used 3 skeind ofpatons stretch sox&it was a very popular gift.


----------



## jwkiwi (Oct 9, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I also have used sock yarn for preemie hats and they make up nicely and according to the nurses they like them better than yarn that has any shedding to it and it's lightweight for their wee heads. There surely is more versatile color to choose from for either sex.


That sounds like a great idea, do you have a pattern?


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

funny you should ask about pattern. I was making my to do list and realized I've spent the last 5 months making gifts for Christmas and then for our church craft sale. I was checking my bag and have quite a few hats to send over to the hospital but am feeling really guilty about not keeping up with making them.. My goal was one a day before I got involved with KP :lol: Anyway, right now I can't remember which of so many I've collected for preemies I have used. It's always been a trial and error with any pattern. If the hat turns out to big then I give them to the pregnancy center.. I get bored with the same pattern as well. I did master knitting in the round so am anxious to make them on circulars.... Blessings, Cathy


----------



## kalliopi (Feb 20, 2011)

I have used some light yarns to make scarfs because i like to wear then year round. Some Italian or German yarns are perfect for that. This is a scarf I made for fall and got lots of compliments. It feels very silky. I did not have enough of the colorful yarn, so I mixed it it up with the purple.


----------



## kalliopi (Feb 20, 2011)

I have used some light yarns to make scarfs because I like to wear them year round. Some Italian or German yarns are perfect for that. This is a scarf I made for fall and got lots of compliments. It feels very silky. I did not have enough of the colorful yarn, so I mixed it it up with the purple.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

yepper, that sure is pretty. Here in Phoenix that's a perfect weight but like I've shared it takes forever.. I made the potato chip scarf for a gift at Christmas with regular yarn but would like to try and find a lacey look sock yarn to make one in.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Ravelry shows a lot of scarf patterns using sock yarn. Also the book Sock Yarn: One Skein Wonders has some. You can probably find it at your local library.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, I'm making one right now and it's looking great.


----------



## Julie Trammellyne (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks so much. What size needles did you use with the sock yarn? I have been using #8 with other yarns, like the #4, Caron Simply Soft.


----------



## maryt (Jul 26, 2011)

i use #3's w/sock yarn when making a potato chip scarf


----------



## Julie Trammellyne (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks so much. I like this new site and appreciate the
suggestions from all of you. Thanks again, I will try the scarf with the sock yarn.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

There is a nice Colorful Waves Knit Scarf in a booklet entitled More Than Socks! from Red Heart. There are 13 knit & crochet projects in this booklet using self-striping sock yarn.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

Sock yarn works great for scarves and shawls; I just finished two of the Ashton shawls and they are a nice weight. I posted them earlier in the KAL on the Ashton shawl thread.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Absolutely..
I just downloaded a pretty one from Berroco...
Jubilee


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Julie Trammellyne said:


> Thanks so much. I like this new site and appreciate the
> suggestions from all of you. Thanks again, I will try the scarf with the sock yarn.


Sweetie...you can use sock yarn for what ever you want.


----------



## mlcopl2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, JWKIWI,,, beautiful scarf,, one day I'm going to do lace any way that's my goal..Made my fist pr. of socks and started another before I forget how to..LOL mlcopl2


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

I just made a circle scarf with sock yarn with a broken rib pattern so it would lay flatter. I cast on 171 stitches so it would be long enough to double loop (hangs down to my belly button as a single) and it is perfect. Light enough to wear anytime, but when doubled upon the neck, does a great job of keeping my neck/shoulders warm.

Jo


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

gothicmuse said:


> I just made a circle scarf with sock yarn with a broken rib pattern so it would lay flatter. I cast on 171 stitches so it would be long enough to double loop (hangs down to my belly button as a single) and it is perfect. Light enough to wear anytime, but when doubled upon the neck, does a great job of keeping my neck/shoulders warm.
> 
> Jo


What pattern did you use? What does it look like? Do you have a link? or Photo? I bet it looks great!


----------

